# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Tipps zum schnellen und sparsamen Surfen mit Umts-Modems

## baumgartner

Abend, 

da Traffic bei Umtsnetzen ziemlich teuer ist und der Verbindungsaufbau ziemlich lange dauert, hier 2 Tipps. 

1.) Nameserver 
Ein lokaler Nameserver mit caching-only Funktion verkürzt die Wartezeiten beim Seitenaufruf. 
Unter Debian genügt hierzu ein aptitude install bind und ein umstellen des Nameservers auf 127.0.0.1 in der /etc/resolv.conf. Das wars auch schon  :Smilie: 

Wer den Nameserver in einer Chroot betreiben möchte, findet in /usr/share/doc/bind/README.Debian hilfe.  

2.) Lokaler Proxyserver 
Installiert wird er über die Paketverwaltung, z.B.: aptitude install squid

Hier eine Minimalkonfiguration um welche ihr eure /etc/squid/squid.conf ergänzen müsst, hoffentlich habe ich nicht zu viel weggekürzt. 



> martin@debian:~$ grep -v "#" /etc/squid/squid.conf |perl -e "while (<>){print $_ if /\w+/;}"|grep -v acl|grep -v http_access|grep -v refresh_pattern|grep -v access_log|grep -v hosts_file|grep -v http_reply_access|grep -v ice_access|grep -v cache_effective_group|grep -v coredump_dir|grep -v hierarchy_stoplist|grep -v "cache deny QUERY"|grep -v broken_vary_encoding|grep -v http_port |grep -v  icp_access
> 
> cache_mem 32MB
> maximum_object_size 10000 KB
> minimum_object_size 0 KB
> maximum_object_size_in_memory 32 KB
> cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
> memory_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 500 16 256 
> ...


Danach muss im Webbrowser noch die IP auf den lokalen Proxy gesetzt werden, also 127.0.0.1 . 

Diese Konfiguration kann natürlich auch auf jedem anderen Desktop verwendet werden. 

Achtung! Bei diesen Konfigurationen handelt sich um keine Konfigurationen für Server!

mfg

----------


## fs111

Kleine Anmerkung (auch wenn ich kein UMTS habe): dnsmasq ist ein kleiner caching nameserver, der nicht ein solches Monster wie bind ist und leicht zu konfigurieren ist. Habe ich früher lange eingesetzt: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html

HTH

fs111

----------

